

No more entrepreneurial masturbation - unohoo
http://pranavdharma.wordpress.com/2012/05/24/no-more-entrepreneurial-masturbation/

======
larrys
"It was time to stop being an entrepreneur by association but rather by
action. "

And the title of his blog: "Musings of an entrepreneur"

Thing is he isn't an entrepreneur. And there is no such thing as an
entrepreneur by association. He's an armchair entrepreneur and yes he should
move off the coach and actually do something.

~~~
unohoo
I dont get what point you're trying to make with the relation between the
quoted line and the title of the blog.

As an aside, arent you being too quick to judge ? I quit my 6 figure job and
have been working on my product for the last several weeks. Still a few more
weeks away from launch, but I'm 100% invested in it.

~~~
larrys
Well first sorry for the snark. Otoh you have to have a thick skin to be an
entrepreneur so keep that in mind.

"arent you being too quick to judge ? I quit my 6 figure job"

The world is quick to judge. (Remember that.)

Seriously though why did you quit your (6 figure) job as opposed to trying to
get something started or prototyped while maintaining a salary?

How long have you thought about this particular idea you are almost ready to
launch - or did you try to just come up with "an idea" so you could be an
entrepreneur?

~~~
unohoo
I do have a thick skin - so I wasnt offended. I have been researching this
idea for quite some time -- I've tried several other ideas / side projects
over the years - some (like my earlier blog) have been successful, some not so
much. After my research and some basic prototyping, i quit to pursue further
and not create any conflict of interest with my job.

